# Tim Tam



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

My gorgeous little boy Tim Tam passed away just over a month ago. We found him when he was just a little kitten (about 3 weeks old) and I had to bottle feed him, so had a great bond with him. He was a Siamese - we don't know whether completely pure, but had the most beautiful blue eyes. He was such a lovely natured cat and one of his favourite things was his 'blanky' if you wrapped him up in it, he would just purr and suckle at it!

Sadly, he was only 10 months when he died. We were away at the time and a friend was looking after him. She found him curled up on a step outside our house - it looked like he was just asleep in the sun. We're not sure how he died, but think he must have caught a mouse that had been given poison. 

I miss him a lot, but our other cat (who was found about a month later, again at 3 weeks), had kittens yesterday - so that gives me joy.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Tim Tam.
R.I.P Tim Tam and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, he was a stunning cat 
Vxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry 
R.I.P little man


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

rip lil man taken too soon xxxxx


----------



## TimTam (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for your replies - it's very comforting to know that other people understand what it is like to lose a pet who you dearly love.

I'm happy that he is at Rainbow Bridge and one day I will see him again.


----------

